# Is she pregnant? ROYAL PYTHON?



## shesha_royal (Aug 4, 2010)

my female royal python is looking incredably fat over the last week or so, and when coiled up sleeping looks as though she has 4 lumps (as though she has just eaten 4 large rat weaners) she has started to go into shed, 

now, about a month ago i brought a few more royals, and temporarily had her in a tank with a 300g male as when she was sld to me i ws told she was a he - it wasnt til i had her probed 2 weeks ago the truth was revealed - anyway she is only 1.1kg but is probably only 3 and a half foot long, so at the time i didnt think anything was going to come of it.
they seemed to get on well to few days they were together,
however the day i took the little guy out she was coiled around him like petals on a flower, which is what spurred me into getting them all sexed.

anyway, she only sed end of august and i am now thinking she is gravid, and going into pre-lay shed... any help or advice? IS SHE PREGNANT or am i imagining things....


----------



## shesha_royal (Aug 4, 2010)

p.s. appologies for the arochious typing my kepboard is on the blink....
am also pretty sure i can't spell atrochious o_0


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

could you put a pic up to show her body, preferably the last 2 thirds of the body... as she may be due, but she might also 'just' be building, which can make them look rather swollen too


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

How can any of us tell if shes pregnant without a pic? :?

No offence like.


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

thought you sold her ??? :whistling2:


----------



## rbailey182 (May 4, 2009)

She has been sold to me. However, this thread was made before I picked her up : victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

shesha_royal said:


> now, about a month ago i brought a few more royals, and temporarily had her in a tank with a 300g male as when she was sld to me i ws told she was a he



You mean you put a new snake in with an exsisting snake in your collection without even quarantining it? This female could have anything wrong with her, how stupid putting a new snake in with her :devil:.


----------



## rbailey182 (May 4, 2009)

corny girl said:


> You mean you put a new snake in with an exsisting snake in your collection without even quarantining it? This female could have anything wrong with her, how stupid putting a new snake in with her :devil:.


The snake is now with me in quarantine. IF (and very doubtful) there happens to be any issues I will address them as and when. When I was there all snakes had their own enclosures so must have been a temporary measure. Lets stop the witch hunt before it starts ay : victory:


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

aye no witch hunt, they suck eggs!! (find the pun) but yes piccies would help a great deal.


----------



## shesha_royal (Aug 4, 2010)

not that it matters now... if she is pregnant i know she will get the best care possible


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

rbailey182 said:


> The snake is now with me in quarantine. IF (and very doubtful) there happens to be any issues I will address them as and when. When I was there all snakes had their own enclosures so must have been a temporary measure. Lets stop the witch hunt before it starts ay : victory:




I wasn't looking for a witch hunt hun, just making a statement that putting an unquarantined snake in with one of your exsisting collection is a stupid thing to do & not advised :whistling2:. Hopefully there is nothing to worry about, good luck with her & keep us posted if she is gravid :2thumb:.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

the boys only 300g so doubt it very much 

did u see them lock at all ? if they didnt do the deed ............. ahem ....


----------

